
60% of male managers now say they’re uncomfortable mentoring women - notlukesky
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/17/60percent-of-male-managers-now-say-theyre-uncomfortable-mentoring-women.html
======
JohnMunsch
This is _(%_ #(* ridiculous. If you're part of this group you're a coward or
you're just looking for another excuse to treat women like something "less".
I'll tell you to your face that you are wrong and that you should be ashamed.

~~~
Fjolsvith
If you're not a part of that group, you're in the minority. Invalidating
someone's feelings seems so abusive to me.

